# deleted



## PNA (Aug 14, 2006)

deleted


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 14, 2006)

What is it about a deleted file that makes everyone so curious.  I would bet this deleted file gets a huge number of hits.


----------



## PNA (Aug 14, 2006)

You looked.......

Pick a number of hits.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 14, 2006)

fifty and i can do that many myself lol


----------



## PNA (Aug 14, 2006)

hahahahaha!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 14, 2006)

reminds me of the seinfeld show.... the thread about nothing at all....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 14, 2006)

seems that deleted isnt the hot item I expected it to be.  It's more like a blank slate.


----------



## PNA (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know about that, you seem to be coming back to it...... 

Yeah, me too!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 14, 2006)

Just trying ot get those 50 views lol


----------



## PNA (Aug 15, 2006)

Well it's just you and me..............

48 and counting.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 15, 2006)

It hit fifty I quit now lol...


----------



## Chase (Aug 15, 2006)

hmmm....now I'm curious too!


----------



## PNA (Aug 15, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> hmmm....now I'm curious too!


 
It's at 68 at this hour.....anyone for 100???


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 16, 2006)

Just as soon as you get the hot thread symbol the views will double for no other reason...


----------



## PNA (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey......91 with no end in sight!

Who'd a thunk it................


----------



## PNA (Aug 16, 2006)

101 at this hour.....!

WOW...... is this thread important or what!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 17, 2006)

a life of its own.  so life does exist in a vacuum


----------



## PNA (Aug 17, 2006)

Ever wonder what makes us all curious about something that's not there?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 17, 2006)

On another forum someone tried to post a image and only got the frame up... I made a comment and soon half a dozen ohters did. It became one of the most viewed threads there.

Comments like the beauty of this post lies in its simplicity.


----------



## PNA (Aug 17, 2006)

It's like putting up a sign "FREE".......


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 17, 2006)

what are you giving away??????  I love free stuff/////


----------



## PNA (Aug 18, 2006)

How about "Free Color".......????!!!!!


----------



## JamesD (Aug 18, 2006)

What, we can't get free monochrome?  What kinda discrimination is this?!!


----------



## PNA (Aug 18, 2006)

You want free monochrome.......you got free monochrome!!!!

And come back for seconds! Who am I to deny the needs of the few.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 19, 2006)

It's over by the free lunch...


----------



## PNA (Aug 19, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> It's over by the free lunch...


 
OMG....Are you offering free food?    and drinks????


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 19, 2006)

You have to buy the beer to get the free coldcuts and boiled eggs.


----------



## PNA (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, let's party!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 20, 2006)

192


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 21, 2006)

I was wrong... I thought at 200 the thread would do a mission impossible and self distruct.


----------



## PNA (Aug 21, 2006)

As kids, one day my cousin and I stood on a New York City street corner just looking up. A crowd gathered around us and was looking up to see what we and everyone else was looking at. We left and watched the crowd from a distance. But before it dispersed it actually got larger.
Go figure&#8230;..


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 21, 2006)

thats it everyone is waiting to see the thread jump to it's death.


----------



## PNA (Aug 21, 2006)

No!....No! Save the thread!


----------



## Chase (Aug 21, 2006)

Its like the energizer bunny.....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 21, 2006)

R*E*V*O*l*U*T*I*O*N

ANARCHY IN THE STREETS


DEATH TO THE THREAD


----------



## PNA (Aug 21, 2006)

To the rampart, men....death to the traitors!!!

We shall prevai...........l


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 21, 2006)

Death before dishonor....

Give me liberty or give me death....


----------



## PNA (Aug 21, 2006)

Name your battle ground!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 22, 2006)

I bring a massive eraser, can of hair spray, large electro magnet, and bottle of ink eradicator, 

"Death To The Thread" Che Guevara  sorta anyway.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 22, 2006)

D E L E T E D??!!! 



How could you?


----------



## PNA (Aug 22, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I bring a massive eraser, can of hair spray, large electro magnet, and bottle of ink eradicator,
> 
> "Death To The Thread" Che Guevara sorta anyway.


 

LEEEEEEEEEEEEET'S RUMBLE.....!!!!   ldman:


----------



## Alison (Aug 22, 2006)

It's like the song that never ends...it just goes on and on my friend.....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 22, 2006)

secret meetings.... anti thread fervor.... secret cells... bomb making supplies...money from the sale of cell phones....sneakers that explode... yes I have everything. Ah wait the brooks brothers suicide vest, cant leave that behind. 

To the hills and to arms comrades, bring the women and the whisky. If we cant beat them we will out populate them.


----------



## PNA (Aug 22, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> To the hills and to arms comrades, bring the women and the whisky. If we cant beat them we will out populate them.


 
Hey, free food, women and whisky (please make it scotch).......

Can't we party and talk truce first....?????


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 22, 2006)

Why we have all the whiskey food and women, you just got that stinkin thread lol


----------



## PNA (Aug 22, 2006)

Wanna trade?????


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 22, 2006)

roflmao


----------



## PNA (Aug 22, 2006)

???????    no kabish....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 22, 2006)

Roll
On
Floor
Laughing 
My
A**
Off

for those of us too lazy to write it out/


----------



## PNA (Aug 22, 2006)

Well you don't have to get nasty about it....... :lmao: 

I thought we could get falling down drunk and solve the problems of the thread.

I'm loading my musket........   back to the walls men!


----------



## JamesD (Aug 22, 2006)

What's the can of hairspray for? I'd think a can of beer would be more effective.

And where's my monochrome, dag-nabbit!  I want it in a bottle.

Hmm... that could be one of those high-falutin drinks...

Bartender: "What can I get you today, good sir?"
Patron: "I think I'll have a bottle of Monochrome, thanks."

Or, perhaps, a cologn?  "Monochrome, by Calvin Klein"

Food for thought.  But, I think I'd rather have a hotdog.  And that can of beer....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 23, 2006)

All the items were to remove writing of some kind. Hair spray removes allpoint pen ink.  

As for settling things peacefully I'm a radical we don't negotiate. Death to the thread.  Wait muskets, hold on now someone could get hurt here.   We were thinking battle of wits.  we are not prepared for a real battle.

My God we brought keyboards to a gun fight.  Lets rethink that negotiation thing.


----------



## PNA (Aug 23, 2006)

No more negotiations

The thread is determined to exist and to propagate. So hold on to you keyboards, restack your hard drives and make sure your usb is pluggable, the thread will survive!!

BTY, I check my powder and well, its wet:er: 

As for a monochrome drink..if theres scotch in it, serve it up, that should help colorize it! Now theres something we can negotiate.


----------



## JamesD (Aug 23, 2006)

What?? Mix my Glenfiddich?  I think not, sir!  Them's fightin' words!

Dry your powder.  Just stick it in the oven on 350 for fifteen minutes :mrgreen:


----------



## PNA (Aug 23, 2006)

"BOOM"!


----------



## PNA (Aug 23, 2006)

JamesD said:
			
		

> What?? Mix my Glenfiddich? I think not, sir! Them's fightin' words!


 
Never.....even ice can be overpowering. :cheers:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 24, 2006)

they have wiped out your numbers the bureaucrats always win.  This fairwell post put it back on the board.... It's like dracula sucking the blood out of us all


----------



## PNA (Aug 24, 2006)

Hunnnn......numbers? fairwell? sucking blood????

You do need to go back to work!


----------



## JamesD (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes, that seems to paint an interesting scene, and would certainly make an interesting picture!

Although, bloodsucking, farewells, and lost (phone) numbers somehow reminds me of my ex-girlfriend... -shivver-


----------



## PNA (Aug 25, 2006)

JamesD said:
			
		

> Yes, that seems to paint an interesting scene, and would certainly make an interesting picture!
> 
> Although, bloodsucking, farewells, and lost (phone) numbers somehow reminds me of my ex-girlfriend... -shivver-


 


Too funny.........!!  Awwww, women, what can you say???


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 25, 2006)

Once long ago in a land far far away, I got a dear john (I know what kind of idiot sends a guy like me a dear john letter)  Well I showed her damn it.  I went out that very night and caught a STD....

Boy did I show her a thing or two.  Yes I got it cured and yes she later became my second wife... talk about shivers


----------



## PNA (Aug 25, 2006)

You must be a magnet for punishment&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.! Ah, what the hell.....


----------



## PNA (Aug 29, 2006)

What, no one's interested in a deleted file anymore......?????


----------



## JamesD (Sep 1, 2006)

rm -dfrv ./deleted

Muahahahahah!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 1, 2006)

As the famous texas lawyer once said, "Some things just deserve to die."  Well he said people.


----------



## PNA (Sep 2, 2006)

I see youse guys couldn't stay away.....!!!!


----------



## PNA (Jan 6, 2007)

It's back!!!!

Seems to me this has been dead for too long....


----------



## Puscas (Jan 6, 2007)

well, it hasn't lost any of it's power.




pascal


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 7, 2007)

:albino:


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 7, 2007)

OMG


----------

